
14,000 year old bread rewrites history of baking and farming - rsj_hn
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/07/24/631583427/14-000-year-old-piece-of-bread-rewrites-the-history-of-baking-and-farming
======
ncmncm
14,000 years ago the sea level was more than 100 ft lower. All the settlements
of the time that were near shore are now deep underwater. There is no limit to
what may have been going on then that we may never find out about. Much of
what is now sea between Britain and Norway was dry land, as was many thousands
of square miles around what are now Indonesian islands, and between Australia
and New Guinea. People lived there.

What we do know is that less than a thousand years later, a comet strike with
most likely multiple air bursts, like at Tunguska, touched off wildfires as
far afield as Santa Barbara, South Carolina, Chile, Syria, and South Africa,
and plunged the planet into a 1300-year-long climate crisis that coincided
with, and probably triggered, the beginnings of cultivation in what is now
Syria and eastern Turkey.

The history we learned in school, based on writing that started <6000 years
ago, followed tens of thousands of equally eventful life left unrecorded and
only beginning to be discovered.

We know that the 50-ton carved stone columns at Göbekli Tepe were put up
starting at the end of that 1300 years, about the same time the Mayans'
ancestors were operating large-scale ochre mining in Central America.

